# Sidewalk drop spreader



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

I need a new spreader for sidewalks. Does anyone use the SnowEx SP-95 or Snowdogg WB400 spreaders? Or for that matter any of the DROP style walkway spreaders made by Fisher, Western, or Meyers even though I think those are all mild steel.
I do not want a broadcast spreader.


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the SP-95SS for doing our small sidewalks. We run ice slicer near zero through it and it works well. I also have one of the snow ex broadcast spreaders with the plastic deflectors that never work the way you want them to so I seldom ever use it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How wide are the sidewalks in question?


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

Most walks are just under 5' wide.

Is ice slicer near zero a mostly sodium chloride blend and fairly dry?


----------



## P.I.L.C. (Oct 24, 2008)

Ice Slicer RS is a blend of 92%-98% complex chlorides (sodium, magnesium, calcium, potassium). Melts down to about -5 degrees F. The near zero is the same blend just different gradation. The RS is what we use in our truck spreader but wont flow through the walk behind. Like any granular salt it will require some moisture to activate it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

The options I was going to suggest won't be efficient on walks that wide. Snowex or saltdogg would be the ones I'd look at.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What about a broadcast with baffles?

My Chapin can be set from 3' to maybe 10-15' depending on walking speed, and anything in between. I helped a buddy a few years ago and all I could think about was what a waste of time it was to have to go over one 6' walk multiple times because you couldn't throw it.

I'm sure on a 3-4' walk they're great, and you don't have to worry about grass or shrubs. I just personally see them as time wasters on anything wider.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

We have a broadcast spreader already, I think it is a Chapin. We don't really like it and most of the walkways we have to walk both ways anyhow so the width is not a concern and I hope a drop spreader will be more fool proof.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you're not concerned about width and want the best, check out Epoke and Bauman. Both make walk behind drop spreaders. I can speak from experience on the Epoke quality, and if the Bauman is like our 3point hydraulic drop spreader, it'll be just as good as the Epoke.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I have never seen a walk behind epoke in person. Are you sure they exist:laugh:

There is actually a pretty nice tow behind on our local CL. They look solid as hell, but for the price I'll keep paying $200 and replacing every 4-5 years. My guys are too hard on spreaders to spend the big bucks.

Was going to get a few of the discountsnowstakes spreaders to try, before I decided against sidewalks this year. After overhearing my employee talk about how he can't find help, I'm very pleased with my choice.

Back on topic. OP, I remember reading about someone liking the western brand. I would think unless you upgrade to what JDG was talking about, all the "name brand" would be about the same. Just depends on what dealer you prefer.

The added capacity of the drop would be nice, but I'm too cheap to try one, so I'll let the ones who own then jump and I'll stick to my built of flaps or bungeed tarps for dealing with over spread.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I will never go back to buckets or broadcast spreaders after having the Epoke's. Nor would I consider anything but an Epoke or Bauman. I ordered a Bauman this afternoon to try so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy crap, I just discovered they make Baumans like 10 minutes from me. I guess I should go check those out.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Unraveller said:


> Holy crap, I just discovered they make Baumans like 10 minutes from me. I guess I should go check those out.


The 640H 3 point that I picked up last week is a very nice spreader. I'm really excited to get it on the tractor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I wish we got enough snow to justify the cost of an Epoke.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Priced out a walk behind bauman. No kidding......tax in $1469. No sheeeet . $1500 for a walk behind Good stuff but WOW. That is crazy.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

rick W said:


> Priced out a walk behind bauman. No kidding......tax in $1469. No sheeeet . $1500 for a walk behind Good stuff but WOW. That is crazy.


That's insane...


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

I just paid that for an epoke walk behind yep crazy


----------



## TLG99 (Jan 12, 2010)

Both the Bauman and Epoke drop spreaders are priced similarly. Is one any better than the other?

Where in the GTA area are you guys buying either brand? I am in Hamilton, any idea where my closest dealer would be.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Kooy bros is a dealer i believe. I emailed bauman and they sell at full msrp but have a waiting list for a few weeks, no kidding. I want one but just cant pay $1400 plus for that. Can get a lesco for$600 even that seems stupid. BUT....walking carrying a 5 gal pail in one hand and shaker scoop in the other hand blows and takes forever on the long walks A nicely calibrated.....drop spreader would be really nice back and time saver...salt all the down the front of you, arms worn out and back blown out....kind of loosing its appeal after all these years. Dumping a few pails in a spreader and walking along sure sounds sweet.


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

there is a used on on kijiji $300 can't go wrong for that.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

rick W said:


> Kooy bros is a dealer i believe. I emailed bauman and they sell at full msrp but have a waiting list for a few weeks, no kidding. I want one but just cant pay $1400 plus for that. Can get a lesco for$600 even that seems stupid. BUT....walking carrying a 5 gal pail in one hand and shaker scoop in the other hand blows and takes forever on the long walks A nicely calibrated.....drop spreader would be really nice back and time saver...salt all the down the front of you, arms worn out and back blown out....kind of loosing its appeal after all these years. Dumping a few pails in a spreader and walking along sure sounds sweet.


It's worth every dime.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

schrader said:


> there is a used on on kijiji $300 can't go wrong for that.


Link?


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Durham Region
Ad ID 1314311861


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> It's worth every dime.


But a plow with an edge that will save 20-50% of salt usage isn't???

You contradicted yourself yet again.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> But a plow with an edge that will save 20-50% of salt usage isn't???
> 
> You contradicted yourself yet again.


The drop spreaders pay for themselves in labor savings in about 1.5 seasons over buckets.

Buying used sectionals at the same cost as a new Boss box also makes sense. Even with the extra cost to run the sectionals. The salt the sectionals save over a regular metal edge makes sense. More than enough to pay for the cost of wearable parts. Difference in scrape from sectional to Liveedge is not enough to justify the difference in cost. To me.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

So it looks like I'm going to try the Epoke or Bauman, just depends on who can get one to me. They both look like essentially the same thing, true?. The claim is they can spread bulk salt, how true is this? If they can I figure the savings from bagged to bulk will go a long way to payback.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

I wanted a bauman (close to me) and they were several weeks wait and big money. Watched the ads and just dumb luck found one 1 year old with the manual still zip tied to handle for less than half price. Drove a couple hours to get it but had other business nearby so it really wasnt a special trip. It really looks well made and well engineered. Simple but should work. Actually excited to try it. 5 gal pail and scoop days are over at our biggest job.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

carlriv2 said:


> So it looks like I'm going to try the Epoke or Bauman, just depends on who can get one to me. They both look like essentially the same thing, true?. The claim is they can spread bulk salt, how true is this? If they can I figure the savings from bagged to bulk will go a long way to payback.


Not sure on the Bauman, but our Epoke's have minimal to no issue with bulk salt.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Just for follow up...used the bauman spreader maybe 15 times in the last week. Holly crap i wish i bought that years ago. One of our jobs has 1500 feet of walks and is susceptible to blowing and drifting so its done literally 10 times some storms. To clear it with blowers, atv or shovel and then walk it with pails and pails of salt takes forever. This HD drop spreader really is a time/back/salt saver. Glad i got one.


----------



## carlriv2 (Oct 15, 2001)

That is outstanding to hear. I ordered one and it arrived yesterday. I was shocked with how heavy it is, but it looks great. I'm looking forward to trying it, in fact I may run some bulk thru it today just to try it.

Thanks, Carl


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

it handles wet crappy bulk...it is a beast and when you are tired and have long walks...omg is it nice. grinds up and trickles out anything we dump in. stupid money but it will be well used, and likely on the job for 10 years so...i guess over the life...its peanuts.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rick W said:


> it handles wet crappy bulk...it is a beast and when you are tired and have long walks...omg is it nice. grinds up and trickles out anything we dump in. stupid money but it will be well used, and likely on the job for 10 years so...i guess over the life...its peanuts.


Recondition it now and then it will be around longer than that. There worth there weight in gold. Still a expensive piece. I seen guy literally trash a excavator in 8 years, Never change the oil or grease etc. No way someone could not welcome one.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

FredG said:


> Recondition it now and then it will be around longer than that. There worth there weight in gold. Still a expensive piece. I seen guy literally trash a excavator in 8 years, Never change the oil or grease etc. No way someone could not welcome one.


That is one thing that amazes me about some snow guys. Our machines, trucks, plows, salters are all steam washed, lubed and kept spotless, and oil sprayed. Looks better works better lasts longer. I see guys that never even wash out last years salt when they put stuff away for the summer. I never made enough money that i could afford to trash expensive stuff. Plus pride and professionalism .... who doesnt want to have nice stuff?


----------



## jdelec (Jan 18, 2018)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you're not concerned about width and want the best, check out Epoke and Bauman. Both make walk behind drop spreaders. I can speak from experience on the Epoke quality, and if the Bauman is like our 3point hydraulic drop spreader, it'll be just as good as the Epoke.


Have you ever run calcium chloride pellets through your Hydraulic spreader? And if so are you getting material leakage when stopped?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

jdelec said:


> Have you ever run calcium chloride pellets through your Hydraulic spreader? And if so are you getting material leakage when stopped?


No. Almost everything we do is bulk salt. A couple apartment complexes with the walk behinds get a bagged blended product but the granules still aren't super small.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jdelec said:


> Have you ever run calcium chloride pellets through your Hydraulic spreader? And if so are you getting material leakage when stopped?


If the calcium pellets did leak though I would do without them before the drop spreader.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

rick W said:


> Kooy bros is a dealer i believe. I emailed bauman and they sell at full msrp but have a waiting list for a few weeks, no kidding. I want one but just cant pay $1400 plus for that. Can get a lesco for$600 even that seems stupid. BUT....walking carrying a 5 gal pail in one hand and shaker scoop in the other hand blows and takes forever on the long walks A nicely calibrated.....drop spreader would be really nice back and time saver...salt all the down the front of you, arms worn out and back blown out....kind of loosing its appeal after all these years. Dumping a few pails in a spreader and walking along sure sounds sweet.


I bought a Chapin broadcast one this fall.
Said it was 80# cap.
I put in 50#, it had plenty more room, so I put in another 50#.
I'm not sure if the door linkage was out of adjustment or that the overloading wss the reason, bit it didn't spread very well.
But, here's the tie in to your post, it still worked good for transporting 100# of salt on long stretches of walk, even if you did have to spread it by hand.
I did get the door linkage adjusted right and if you don't overload it, it works well.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> I bought a Chapin broadcast one this fall.
> Said it was 80# cap.
> I put in 50#, it had plenty more room, so I put in another 50#.
> I'm not sure if the door linkage was out of adjustment or that the overloading wss the reason, bit it didn't spread very well.
> ...


Never had much luck with a broadcast spreader with walkway unless it was wide. Maybe I just had junk. The drop spreader has no issues.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> Never had much luck with a broadcast spreader with walkway unless it was wide. Maybe I just had junk. The drop spreader has no issues.


A drop spreader is at the top of next years wish list. 
I think I would rather spend $3,500ish, for a tractor mounted one than $1,500 for a walk behind.
I'm talking 4' walks.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

jonniesmooth said:


> I bought a Chapin broadcast one this fall.
> Said it was 80# cap.
> I put in 50#, it had plenty more room, so I put in another 50#.
> I'm not sure if the door linkage was out of adjustment or that the overloading wss the reason, bit it didn't spread very well.
> ...


Did you take that plastic screen out of the bottom? Once someone (maybe Mark) suggested that to me, my Chapin has been flawless, with great spread and flow. Put the flaps down, and it controls the overspread. I can set it to drop/spread anywhere from 3-15' (maybe more if I run).


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

JMHConstruction said:


> Did you take that plastic screen out of the bottom? Once someone (maybe Mark) suggested that to me, my Chapin has been flawless, with great spread and flow. Put the flaps down, and it controls the overspread. I can set it to drop/spread anywhere from 3-15' (maybe more if I run).


No, I did not. The pallet of salt that I had, had chunks in it, so it was very handy sorting them out.
They did break up very easy, crumbled would be a good word.
But since you brought it up, it was windy the last time I used it and it blew over on the bed of the truck. When I got back to the shop, no screen, it blew out.
I made 3 trips back and forth across town running errands and saw it laying in the road every time when I was on the wrong side of the road.
It was still there the next morning, so I finally remembered to slow down and grab it.
I had mentioned it to the wife, so when I grabbed it I sent her a picture.


----------

